# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Помогите с Маршрутиризатором D-Link

## lavrov

Вопрос собственно вот в чём. Имеется компьютер с интернетом,подключенный через модем ИНТЕРКРОСС ICxDSL 5633E,и маршрутиризатор D-Link DIR-300,есть ноутбук к которому желаю подключить беспроводной интернет. Как это сделать не имею понятия,как и куда подключать шнуры где какие настройки производить тоже не пойму. Может кто подскажет пошагово как это сделать??? :Shocked:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

